
Who wants a pownce invite? - danw

======
danw
Once again I've got invites to give for a lovely beta. Post a reply with an
email address if you want to give pownce a try. First 3 replies get invites!

~~~
twism
Tunde.ashafa @ gmail

~~~
danw
done

------
rlozano
contacto [at] rubenlozano.com

Thanks!

------
neo
yes pls: michaelkimadvisorycapital.com

------
walesmd
webmaster at michaelwales dot com

------
mentalitygroup
mike at mentalitygroup.com

------
jolo
jolorence at avlack dot com

~~~
willarson
done

------
mikedouglas
mike.douglas at gmail

------
fanyang
faninator@yahoo.com

~~~
willarson
done

------
kyro
kbeshay@gmail.com

------
sgoraya
sgoraya AT gmail

------
andre
anymore left?

------
chexov
chexov at gmail

~~~
willarson
done

------
carpediem22
two @ ram7.com

------
rkmr
rkmr.em@gmail.com

